# Strawberry Angel Dessert



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

Strawberry Angel Dessert 1 envelope unflavored gelatin3/4 c. cold water1/2 c. sugar1 pkg. thawed frozen strawberries (10 oz.)1 carton of Lite whipped topping (8 oz.)5 c. angel food cake cubed In saucepan, combine gelatin and cold water. Let stand for 5 minutes. Stir over low heat until gelatin dissolves. Remove from heat and add sugar. Stir until sugar is dissolved. Stir in undrained strawberries. Chill until partially thickened. Fold in whipped topping. Place cake cubes in mixing bowl. Pour strawberry mixture over cake and mix gently. Pour into 8 in. square baking dish. Chill until firm. Notes:1. I double this to make it in a 13x9 dish. 2. 5 c. of angel food cubed is about 1/2 of a round angel food cake. 3. I used a little less sugar, since the berries are sugared.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

I just wrote this out for a friend and thought I would also include it here. Low in fat and great for a summer dessert!


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

YUMMY!!!


----------

